# Riding Around Zurich?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Is there any good riding near to Zurich? Pictures?


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Is there any good riding near to Zurich? Pictures?


hmmm

any good .....

hmmm












https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600332798841/


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

amazing photo


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Only noticed this now.Hopefully this can still be of some use.You can see a few more pics from that particular hill HERE (pics 7-22).
I don't remember the name of the of the place from pic 23 and on, but it's also right near Zurich.

Marko


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

if you scroll a little bit down

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359649


----------

